
Functional Ear Trainer is the number 1 tool for improving your musical ear - HelenePhisher
http://www.miles.be
======
HelenePhisher
The method is explained on this page:
[https://advancingmusician.com/functional-ear-
training](https://advancingmusician.com/functional-ear-training)

